
Female and Male Brains Operate Differently at Molecular Level, New Study Reveals - evo_9
http://www.sci-news.com/othersciences/neuroscience/science-female-male-brains-molecular-level-03125.html
======
liquidzoot
Obligatory reminder that since gender is not innate, studies of male/female
brain differences are as likely to be showing the cumulative effect of years
of social differences on neurochemistry, as they are to show biological
differences between the sexes.

~~~
greenyoda
Also, this particular study was done in rats, not humans. So without further
research, we don't know whether it applies to humans at all.

